# Working Family Tax Credit



## suevance73 (Jan 17, 2012)

We have had our Permanent Residence Visas approved a couple weeks ago, thrilled :clap2:

My husband has found work as a Painter in Christchurch, he flies out to start with end April and we will follow on in June (Me and the 3 kids). 

Things will be tough for the first 12 months until my youngest starts school (she will be 5 Aug 2014) and I can then look for part time work.

Therefore I am enquiring to whether we will qualify to claim working families tax credits immediately to help us out until I start work or whether we need to be resident for a period of time before we can claim.

Hope someone can give me a definitive answer so as I can relax a bit and look forward more to coming knowing we will be able to survive those first 12 months!

Thanks guys and look forward to a reply.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

suevance73 said:


> We have had our Permanent Residence Visas approved a couple weeks ago, thrilled :clap2:
> 
> My husband has found work as a Painter in Christchurch, he flies out to start with end April and we will follow on in June (Me and the 3 kids).
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations on your success with the visas.
Have a look at the following link :-
http://www.ird.govt.nz/wff-tax-credits/entitlement/who-qualifies/eligibility/
Explains whether you are eligible to receive the benefit immediately.
I read it to say that yes you can once all the children you are claiming for have an IRD number.
Also look into Childcare Subsidy.

Good luck with the move. Christchurch is a wonderful place even in the aftermath of the earthquake.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## suevance73 (Jan 17, 2012)

hey escapedtonz, many thanks for your reply. I will have a look at the link. I think we are eligible, but I just needed a second opinion! thanks again. We are all very excited to start our new life in NZ. I am keeping up on all the rebuild and other news via the NZherald online. Its been my daily newspaper for the last 12 months!! x


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

suevance73 said:


> hey escapedtonz, many thanks for your reply. I will have a look at the link. I think we are eligible, but I just needed a second opinion! thanks again. We are all very excited to start our new life in NZ. I am keeping up on all the rebuild and other news via the NZherald online. Its been my daily newspaper for the last 12 months!! x


No problem. 
Yeah it's a busy time in the city centre. 
We were there visiting friends for a couple of days just before Christmas and buildings were coming down all over. There was something like 4000 buildings still need demolishing and the areas cleared before they are rebuilt.
Amazing the things that have been done temporarily. The shipping container shopping precinct is just ace and I do hope the powers that be decide to keep it in the future. Really is cool.
Have some pics somewhere and will try to add to the forum 

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you sure you got Permanent Residence? Is one of you a kiwi citizen already and/or you applied via Family Stream?


----------



## Kristina Andersen (Feb 28, 2013)

For many migrants there is an exemption for 4 years from paying tax in NZ on overseas income but you can't have this exemption if you get WFF. Please check which one is best for you before you make a firm decision.


----------

